# Holy Hail Batman!!



## toadiesop (Jun 20, 2007)

wow..... just wow! This happened a half hour ago. It looks and smells like Christmas outside. The scent of pine is overwhelming.

[img::]http://img514.imageshack.us/img514/2935/storm004ul9.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/5410/storm011tb4.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://img158.imageshack.us/img158/1188/storm012zr2.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/2143/storm014aw8.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/4655/storm019kg3.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/7760/storm021uw4.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/1108/storm027hf6.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://img523.imageshack.us/img523/8646/storm028hn4.jpg[/img]

[img::]http://img510.imageshack.us/img510/1585/storm2002xk5.jpg[/img]


----------



## Noxx (Jun 20, 2007)

Lol ! Funny. Where are you located ?


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 20, 2007)

Toadie,

Looks like its time to call your insurance company! :lol: 


AFLAC!!!! :lol: 


Steve


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 20, 2007)

Toadie,

You're not venting those acid fumes directly to the outside in your apartment complex are you!!! :shock: You've started a planetary climate shift!!! :twisted: 

RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!! :twisted: 


Just kidding!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Steve


----------



## toadiesop (Jun 20, 2007)

:lol: nice steve!

Noxx, I'm in the Upper Peninsula, Michigan. Right on the shore of Lake Superior.

It was the most intense weather I've EVER seen in my 31 years. No question.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 20, 2007)

OMG it just rained like crazy a few hours ago. We had 2 foot of water in the street... Can't go anywhere with the car. I suppose it's Global Warming...


----------

